# [EVDL] Jerky Accelerator Cable



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Have you considered moving the potbox inside the vehicle?

> Date: Wed, 27 Jun 2012 15:24:08 -0400
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] Jerky Accelerator Cable
> 
> The under-hood battery box on my EV is real close to the firewall, necessitating having to make a sharp bend in the accelerator cable between the firewall and battery box to route it over to the pot box. It works, but the cable is real jerky, so it's hard to take off smoothly. The cable itself is metal wire inside plastic sheathing. Due to lack of any additional space under the hood, there's no place to put the pot box that would alleviate the bend. Any suggestions for helping the situation except drilling another hole in the firewall and moving where the cable comes through, or purchasing an electronic pedal?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bill
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120627/ffdfe208/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have considered it, but are the 3 wires from the Curtis 1231C controller isolated from pack voltage? If not, I don't want to bring pack voltage inside the firewall.

Bill

----- Original Message -----
From: damon henry <[email protected]>
To: EV List <[email protected]>
Sent: Wed, 27 Jun 2012 15:31:41 -0400 (EDT)
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Jerky Accelerator Cable


Have you considered moving the potbox inside the vehicle?

> Date: Wed, 27 Jun 2012 15:24:08 -0400
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] Jerky Accelerator Cable
> 
> The under-hood battery box on my EV is real close to the firewall, necessitating having to make a sharp bend in the accelerator cable between the firewall and battery box to route it over to the pot box. It works, but the cable is real jerky, so it's hard to take off smoothly. The cable itself is metal wire inside plastic sheathing. Due to lack of any additional space under the hood, there's no place to put the pot box that would alleviate the bend. Any suggestions for helping the situation except drilling another hole in the firewall and moving where the cable comes through, or purchasing an electronic pedal?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bill
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120627/ffdfe208/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bill Dennis wrote:
> > The under-hood battery box on my EV is real close to the firewall,
> > necessitating having to make a sharp bend in the accelerator cable
> > It works, but the cable is real jerky, so it's hard to take off
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds like a hazard to me. If it sticks enough to be jerky, what will it
be like in a year or two? Stuck accelerator? 
Peri

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of damon henry
Sent: 27 June, 2012 12:32 PM
To: EV List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Jerky Accelerator Cable


Have you considered moving the potbox inside the vehicle?

> Date: Wed, 27 Jun 2012 15:24:08 -0400
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] Jerky Accelerator Cable
> 
> The under-hood battery box on my EV is real close to the firewall,
necessitating having to make a sharp bend in the accelerator cable between
the firewall and battery box to route it over to the pot box. It works, but
the cable is real jerky, so it's hard to take off smoothly. The cable
itself is metal wire inside plastic sheathing. Due to lack of any
additional space under the hood, there's no place to put the pot box that
would alleviate the bend. Any suggestions for helping the situation except
drilling another hole in the firewall and moving where the cable comes
through, or purchasing an electronic pedal?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bill
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120627/ffdfe208/attac
hment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It sticks only when being pressed. The return action is smooth. I also have a second, external spring on the PB6.

Bill 

----- Original Message -----
From: Peri Hartman <[email protected]>
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List' <[email protected]>
Sent: Wed, 27 Jun 2012 16:09:44 -0400 (EDT)
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Jerky Accelerator Cable

Sounds like a hazard to me. If it sticks enough to be jerky, what will it
be like in a year or two? Stuck accelerator? 
Peri

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of damon henry
Sent: 27 June, 2012 12:32 PM
To: EV List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Jerky Accelerator Cable


Have you considered moving the potbox inside the vehicle?

> Date: Wed, 27 Jun 2012 15:24:08 -0400
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] Jerky Accelerator Cable
> 
> The under-hood battery box on my EV is real close to the firewall,
necessitating having to make a sharp bend in the accelerator cable between
the firewall and battery box to route it over to the pot box. It works, but
the cable is real jerky, so it's hard to take off smoothly. The cable
itself is metal wire inside plastic sheathing. Due to lack of any
additional space under the hood, there's no place to put the pot box that
would alleviate the bend. Any suggestions for helping the situation except
drilling another hole in the firewall and moving where the cable comes
through, or purchasing an electronic pedal?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bill
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120627/ffdfe208/attac
hment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

So - yo uhave a lot of tension on the cable to pull
against those two springs and the cable makes a sharp bend,
that is a prime candidate to wear through the plastic jacket
and rub heavily, causing the stickyness that you experience.
Easiest is probably a new hole and probably a new cable sheat. 

If you can turn the cable sheat 180 deg around it could give
you some more life...

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Bill Dennis
Sent: Wednesday, June 27, 2012 1:27 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Jerky Accelerator Cable

It sticks only when being pressed. The return action is smooth. I also
have a second, external spring on the PB6.

Bill 

----- Original Message -----
From: Peri Hartman <[email protected]>
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List' <[email protected]>
Sent: Wed, 27 Jun 2012 16:09:44 -0400 (EDT)
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Jerky Accelerator Cable

Sounds like a hazard to me. If it sticks enough to be jerky, what will
it be like in a year or two? Stuck accelerator? 
Peri

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of damon henry
Sent: 27 June, 2012 12:32 PM
To: EV List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Jerky Accelerator Cable


Have you considered moving the potbox inside the vehicle?

> Date: Wed, 27 Jun 2012 15:24:08 -0400
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] Jerky Accelerator Cable
> 
> The under-hood battery box on my EV is real close to the firewall,
necessitating having to make a sharp bend in the accelerator cable
between the firewall and battery box to route it over to the pot box.
It works, but the cable is real jerky, so it's hard to take off
smoothly. The cable itself is metal wire inside plastic sheathing. Due
to lack of any additional space under the hood, there's no place to put
the pot box that would alleviate the bend. Any suggestions for helping
the situation except drilling another hole in the firewall and moving
where the cable comes through, or purchasing an electronic pedal?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bill
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120627/ffdfe208/a
ttac
hment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Bill,

Go to a large truck part store, something like Freightliner and see how 
smooth there throttle cables work. You can actually bend then in a tight 
circle and can pull or push them with your little finger.

There is also a lot of cable end attachments from rod end ball bearings, 
adjustment spring returns and etc.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bill Dennis" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, June 27, 2012 1:24 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Jerky Accelerator Cable


> The under-hood battery box on my EV is real close to the firewall, 
> necessitating having to make a sharp bend in the accelerator cable between 
> the firewall and battery box to route it over to the pot box. It works, 
> but the cable is real jerky, so it's hard to take off smoothly. The cable 
> itself is metal wire inside plastic sheathing. Due to lack of any 
> additional space under the hood, there's no place to put the pot box that 
> would alleviate the bend. Any suggestions for helping the situation 
> except drilling another hole in the firewall and moving where the cable 
> comes through, or purchasing an electronic pedal?
>
> Thanks.
>
> Bill
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

depending on how your pedal is set up, you may be able to link the potbox 
right to the top of the pedal itself and eliminate the cable. as the one 
possible example, the photos below show how i did it on a 1991 ford escort. 

sorry about missing caps btw, my computer configuration is a bit off tonight 
and i have no upper case.

http://drmm.net/ev/images/pedal01.jpg

http://drmm.net/ev/images/pedal02.jpg

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" and "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

